# Restauration des apps incomplète sur ipad



## raou (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Suite à une restauration ios7 de mon ipad3 à partir de mon mac (OS Maverick, iTunes 11.1.2), un certain nombre d'apps (payantes ou non) ne sont pas correctement restaurées sur mon ipad, elles apparaissent en ombré sur l'ipad et ne sont pas accessibles.
Toutes ces apps apparaissent pourtant correctement sur itunes (j'avais réalisé un transfert des achats).
Que faut il faire pour que cette restauration se finalise correctement ?
Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Tox (26 Décembre 2013)

Up !

Même problème depuis un iPad 4 OS 6 vers un iPad air OS 7...

Edit : tout est rentré dans l'ordre après un redémarrage.


----------

